# hi can anyone tell me what i can do to solve this problem



## daveg24 (Sep 8, 2016)

hello i get this message when i try to log in to naviextras toolbox can anyone explain what i need to do to fix this.

error detected! server parameter error. authentication encryption malfunction. 

any info would be really appreciated thanks.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

1. What operating system are you on?
2. What's your computer make/model?


----------



## daveg24 (Sep 8, 2016)

hi thanks for the message 
i have a clarion nx501e every thing works except the sat nav i downloaded the toolbox but when i sign in i get an error message,

error detected! server parameter error. authentication encryption malfunction. 

its recognised my device in the top left corner when i connect the SD card but when i click on device it says validating device content please wait but its been going for hours now any help would really be appreciated thanks.
i am running windows 10
on a hp laptop i3 core processor


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

What's the model of the navigation device you are using?

Here's the guide that I'm assuming you're following. It sounds like you successfully get to step 3, correct? And then can't login in here? Have you already created an account? Does your login work on Naviextra's site?


----------



## daveg24 (Sep 8, 2016)

i have a clarion nx501e 
my login works on the website, and when i open the toolbox it says device connected in the bottom right hand corner but when i put my user name in and my password then click login i get a error message - error detected! server parameter error. authentication encryption malfunction. i get 2 of these error messages it says i am logged in but when i go to device it just says validating device content please wait...


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Have you ever been able to connect to your SD card with NaviExtras Toolbox? I'm looking at their support page and I see the following:


> Please make sure that your SD-card has been once run in your navigation device; this is necessary for Naviextras Toolbox to recognize it.


Additionally, on the SD card, there is sometimes a little switch that you can move. Is there one? Make sure the SD card is not set to the locked position.


> Make also sure that the SD-card is not locked.


Lastly, they recommend logging in at least once through Internet Explorer. I'm not sure why, but make sure to login with Internet Explorer then try. Even if you have logged in with a different browser, do it will IE as well.


> please also make sure that you have logged in at least once using Internet Explorer even if you use something else


Try all 3 of these things. Let me know the results.


----------



## daveg24 (Sep 8, 2016)

it says its connected but it doesn't show up in the device section i haven't been able to get it to work in my clarion nx501e i put the SD card in press the sat nav and the screen looks as if its trying to load but does not load anything it just goes back to the previous screen were i pressed the sat nav button and there is no locking switch on the SD card i have tried internet explorer but still the same after i log in to the toolbox i still get the error messages


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

You may have already answered this, but let me ask again, just to be sure. Here's what I want you to do:

Put the SD card in your Clarion NX501E (do not use your computer at all for this). Turn on your Clarion. What happens?

Additionally, what's *sat nav*? You used it twice in your last message, but I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## daveg24 (Sep 8, 2016)

When I turn it on the radio comes on and everything looks like its loaded when I go to the menu screen press the touch screen navigation button the screen tries to load sometimes very rarely I can see I think it says mobile map then it goes back to the menu button I get a error message, the application failed to start last time do you want to reset the factory default and loose all your pois track and settings. 

Sat nav was meant to mean navigation sorry for the confusion.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Here's what I would recommend. Fill out a support request. Normally I don't like to do this, but I'm unfamiliar with this product and I've tried everything I can find online. When you fill out the support ticket, provide ALL of the following:


> - the version of your operation system (eg. Windows XP SP2),
> - the version of your Internet Explorer (eg. 7.0.5730.13; please also make sure that you have logged in at least once using Internet Explorer even if you use something else),
> - the version and configuration number of your Naviextras Toolbox application (eg. 3.0.1.2431 and 3.157d; you can find this in the About menu),
> - the exact type of your navigation device,
> - the version number of your navigation software (eg. 8.0.0.49545; you can find this in the About menu of your navigation software).


After you have filled out the ticket, let us know. Please try to keep us updated in regards to the correspondence between you and Naviextras. If you have any questions about what they are asking you or telling you, feel free to let us know and we'll do our best to help.


----------

